# Practicode Wrong Answers!!??!!



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (May 7, 2015)

I have been doing practicode and often the E&M code answers are wrong.  Is anyone else having the same problem?  Usually it is the level of exam that is off.  However, I have seen other things that are wrong too.....but almost always the issue ends up being related to the level of exam with the E&M codes in one form or another.  I have emailed the AAPC with no response about this.  When this happens I show this to several coders I work with and they agree that it is wrong when it is wrong.  It is very frustrating!  So if anyone has the same problem have you gotten any response from the AAPC about this?


----------



## CatchTheWind (May 15, 2015)

If you have not gotten any replies to your emails, I would call them and find out whom you can speak to about this.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 26, 2015)

Are you using 1995 or 1997 guidelines?  Are you counting body areas or organ systems?  Maybe you could submit some examples.


----------



## Ljaegers (Aug 27, 2015)

I am SO glad it is not just me. I am having a bear of a time with E&M. There should really be a forum or Facebook group to support Practicode users. I too am worried about taking the assessments.


----------



## dave789 (Aug 28, 2015)

I've spoken to a few people at the AAPC.  It appears that they do not provide any direct support of Practicode to participants.

I agree with the E/M code points you've raised.  The levels the Practicum indicates as correct frequently don't jibe with what the 2015 CPC course teaches.  I was told that if you click the Feedback button at the left of the screen in a given case, you can report discrepancies like these, which I've done.  

As others have mentioned, the Rationales provided shed no light on the logic behind the codes indicated as correct.


----------



## cviger1@outlook.com (Sep 1, 2015)

*practicode*



Ljaegers said:


> I am SO glad it is not just me. I am having a bear of a time with E&M. There should really be a forum or Facebook group to support Practicode users. I too am worried about taking the assessments.



I just want to say that I am not finding so much wrong with the levels, but I was trained in E & M 1995 guidelines and have attended an E and M auditing workshop.  I had 5 months experience.

Find an auditing tool - AAPC has one on the web - or another one, get used to it and know it like the back of your hand.  Make some copies or laminate dry erase.  I purchased Practicode from CCO and frankly I am not happy with it - poor documentation, errors, too long of lag time on response, and no way to really go back and reference once you get an answer, plus the App doesn't work for leveling.


----------



## cviger1@outlook.com (Sep 1, 2015)

dave789 said:


> I've spoken to a few people at the AAPC.  It appears that they do not provide any direct support of Practicode to participants.
> 
> I agree with the E/M code points you've raised.  The levels the Practicum indicates as correct frequently don't jibe with what the 2015 CPC course teaches, nor with the Guidelines in my 2015 CPT code book.  I was told that if you click the Feedback button at the left of the screen in a given case, you can report discrepancies like these, which I've done.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the Rationales provided shed no light on the logic behind the codes indicated as correct.



TOO BAD - It could be a great tool.  I purchased mine thru CCO.


----------



## kmrenda@optonline.net (Oct 9, 2015)

I also purchased Practicode through CCO, and I thought it was just me, but I am finding errors, as well, in all the modules.  I feedback EVERYTHING, and they have given me credit for the ones that I got right but were marked wrong.  However, I paid a lot of money for this privilege ... they should be paying ME!  lol!  We really do need a facebook page or something for those of us using Practicode.  I find it is useful, but as one person said, the rationales are terrible and if there are wrong answers, that kind of defeats the purpose of the program ...


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 9, 2015)

I was thinking about doing the CCO version as well. It could be worse through going through AAPC its $195 for each module. That's a lot more to pay for something with errors.

Any comments about the surgical cases or is this issue more E&M.

PS My ultimate goal is to work for Aviacode  who puts together Practicode, so unfortunately cannot help fix any errors


----------



## mcch0657@student.sjvc.edu (Dec 10, 2015)

*Discrepancies*

I have just started my second set of exercises and through both the 1st and 2nd I have noticed that no E codes are used for causes about 90% of the time where they are required so I end up getting points lost for coding them.  Things like MV accidents and gunshot wounds are just ignored completely.  Being new to this and wanting to do it right, not to mention the fact that I'm just not sure when the Practicum will decide to do it right, is very frustrating.


----------



## rollinsjcindy@gmail.com (Oct 8, 2016)

*Accident codes*

FYI:  The accident codes are NOT required for insurances, it is more if you want to code them.  I read that in the coding book.  I was surprised because generally for MVAs or Work comp claims, they require them.... so not sure why we don't have to code them, nor why we would be penalized in coding them.  I have noticed that sometimes in the Practicode there are more than 1 answer if you scroll thru them.


----------



## rollinsjcindy@gmail.com (Oct 8, 2016)

*Emailing AAPC*

don't hold your breath about waiting for AAPC to answer any emails.  I emailed them back in August regarding the magazine answers and I only received a reply right after my email stating they would send me question to the appropriate people.  I have since sent 2 more emails replying I was still waiting for an answer.  

As for the practicode, I agree.  The rationale is useless.  I have questions, why don't we code for this, why do we code for that.  My E/M skills are horrendous and I thought I was doing okay but their choices contradict the rationale.  It is very frustrating.  I was told we could submit questions thru the feedback button and should hear a response in 2-3 days.  I wouldn't hold my breath for that either.  I am going to try it today.



danaguy71@yahoo.com said:


> I have been doing practicode and often the E&M code answers are wrong.  Is anyone else having the same problem?  Usually it is the level of exam that is off.  However, I have seen other things that are wrong too.....but almost always the issue ends up being related to the level of exam with the E&M codes in one form or another.  I have emailed the AAPC with no response about this.  When this happens I show this to several coders I work with and they agree that it is wrong when it is wrong.  It is very frustrating!  So if anyone has the same problem have you gotten any response from the AAPC about this?


----------



## coder21 (Oct 8, 2016)

Ljaegers said:


> I am SO glad it is not just me. I am having a bear of a time with E&M. There should really be a forum or Facebook group to support Practicode users. I too am worried about taking the assessments.



There is a facebook page.  Called Practicoders


----------



## EmilyLitella (Feb 21, 2017)

*Practicum problems*

I'm taking an online AAPC class and have yet to get a response to practicum questions. I had this happen in 2014 where I also discovered multiple errors, but decided to give the AAPC another chance and took an online course starting in January. There's an e-mail address, but the person who responds has no phone number and will only provide a first name. I am an experienced auditor and coder with certs from both AAPC and AHIMA.

I WILL NEVER TAKE ANOTHER ONLINE CLASS WITH THE AAPC AGAIN.


----------



## CHROMEa8 (Mar 20, 2017)

*unfortunately CCO does not have PRACTICODE...*

any more, they are in the process of creating their own version, my PRACTICODE never had the pop-up E/M
calculator and was told by AAPC to use their version....not too happy with this product either...too confusing.


----------



## soccerdoc33 (Mar 27, 2017)

EmilyLitella said:


> I'm taking an online AAPC class and have yet to get a response to practicum questions. I had this happen in 2014 where I also discovered multiple errors, but decided to give the AAPC another chance and took an online course starting in January. There's an e-mail address, but the person who responds has no phone number and will only provide a first name. I am an experienced auditor and coder with certs from both AAPC and AHIMA.
> 
> I WILL NEVER TAKE ANOTHER ONLINE CLASS WITH THE AAPC AGAIN.




Hi Emily - I finally heard about the FEEDBACK button (on the far left side of the screen and I mean on the SIDE) bc I too sent an email to one of the three names over on the right and never heard a word back. ALL the discombobulated answers in Practicode are extremely frustrating and I cannot wait until CCO comes out with their version!!! At this point my only experience is via Practicode and my training so it's making me 2nd guess myself multiple times. I'm thinking my coding isn't quite as bad as it seems for this reason alone.

Happy Coding!


----------

